# Ollivant And Botsford.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi guys,

Remember this?

Well I got an e-mail from someone who spotted it on my web site, very interesting too.

"Hello, I saw on your website that you have an Ollivant and Botsford

watch awarded to someone for 25 years service at highams.

I have just inherited my grandmother's watch that she was awarded in

1977 for 25 years service at Highams. Hers is a 9ct gold ladies watch

and bracelet. I thought that you might like to know that Highams was

one of the last cotton mills left in the Rossendale valley, and my

grandma stopped working there in the late 1970's ( I think) when the

mill closed. I can still remember going into the mill as a child

(several members of my family worked there). It has now been knocked

down and modern industral units have been built in it's place. It was

nice to see the watch on your site, as my Grandma probably knew the man

it was awarded to, seeing it brought back all sorts of memories.

If there is anything else you want to know please don't hesitate to ask,

as my mother worked at Highams as well and can probably answer any

questions you might have.

All the very best

Rhian Potts"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is the watch back showing the inscription from Highams.

I love watches with history. I'm very glad that Rhian has the watch, it's sad that Mr. Houghton's family don't have his.

I'd better look after it.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

! What are the odds!

Excellent Stan, That's more than a watch. You bet you'd better look after it, maybe a relative of Houghton will contact you one day!









And if they don't , you'll still have a damn fine watch!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan,

A nice snapshot or history there. it would be worth following it up with your friend to see what else he can tell you and to document what you may find. This sort of thing, as i'm sure you know, once it is gone it is gone.

Isn't that engraving a nice bit of work too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Isn't that engraving a nice bit of work too.


Quite agree....that is superb engraving!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent Stan. I'm pleased you've found out some backgound info







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Guys,









I'm quite excited by this e-mail. Someone actually has first experience of Highams and a relative who may have know the owner of "my" watch.

I had it serviced by Birstall jewelers but I'm not happy with the "sound" of it, something isn't quite right. There seems to be a "twanging" sound when the watch is held in certain positions, not right at all.









I won't wind it in case I do any harm to the movement, I won't hurt a watch like this under any circumstances. I'll just store it and keep it safe. I would love to wear it if I was sure it was OK.

I mailed Rhian to suggest that she has her Gran's watch checked and serviced if it has not been used for some time. I also suggested that she store it in a dark, dry place when not being worn. You know, a Zip-Lok plastic bag with a sack of silica gel inside.









The e-mail from Rhian made my week, I have had serious PC problems requiring a new MoBo, memory and PSU. Micro$oft refused to activate my copy of Windows XP because it had been activated too often.









After all this Shiite with hardware malfunctions I'm faced with Micro$dollar trying to rip me off.









16 hours to find the fault, replace the faulty bits, then to be confronted with "you may be a pirate".









I don't need this paranoid crap from MicroProfit after the faulty hardware I've had to sort out during the last week.









What if a Microsoft customer didn't have more than one PC to swap parts out of?

A word (or ten) to Birstall jewelers and Microsoft.....................

Sod off.









Go Roy, go Tux.


----------

